# Hi - am also new



## lush41 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,
Am very new to all this. I have a 51/2 year old son concieved naturally. Still with same husband have been trying for last 2 years- not a sniff of a pregnancy. Therefore IVF started d/regging on 3/10 - just wondered if anyone else started same time
wasnt sure wether to post on this thread or over 40 as im the ripe old age of 41!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello lush,

Welcome to FF  

Maybe you'd like to join us for Secondary Infertility Chat tomorrow night in the chatroom.

Unfortunatly I've just finished my first cycle of IVF treatment so can't join you on that one I'm afraid  

I already have two boys from previous relationships but I had a sterilisation reversal 2 yrs ago I ended up with an ectopic pregnancy and had right tube removed. It's hard isn't it when you've already conceived children with no problem and then suddenly 'BANG' nothing happens when you try again.

You'd be most welcome on the over 40's thread too and you'll meet a lot of nice ladies there and you are very much welcome on this thread too.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi lush 
   
welcome to the thread 
good luck in ttc hope all turns out well for u 

i realise how painfull it it 
i have a daughter who is 9yrs  and have been ttc for 4yrs 
we have lost 4 babies but the last loss was july 05 and there has been nothing since 

take care and have fun while u  
steph


----------

